# Raging hormones?



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My sweet little 6 mo. old Linnie named Nicky has turned into Nasty Nicky.
In the last couple of weeks he has become very territorial, screeching at me and lunging at me when I open the cage, he even tried to attack me twice when he was out of the cage. He was sitting on top of the cage with his buddy Beau and I just walked in front of the cage and he screeched and flew at me. I instinctively just ducked and he missed me and ended up on the floor. I scooped him up off the floor and he was sweet as could be but once he gets in his cage everything changes. He was at the vet a few weeks ago and everything was fine, we are now going back this week for some behavioral counseling I hope he grows out of this behavior, it's a bit scary to get into his cage to remove food and water cups and to clean.

Looking at him you would not think he could be so aggressive.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear that his behavior has become territorial and aggressive. 
I sure hope the vet will be able to give you some good tips on helping him regain his originally pleasant disposition. :fingerx:

Please be sure to keep us updated.

And yeah --- he looks as innocent as can be in that picture.

Kind of like my "alligator-lovebird", Poppy. 
She's picture of sweetness and will bite your finger off given half a chance! Mean as a little striped spider. :scare:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing how a little body that does not even weigh 2 ounces can really nail you with their beak.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my beware of little bird.I truly hope he will calm more down.I,'ve seen a couple like that before.they look innocent,but then bite and try to attack you.crossing my fingers he'll be nicer soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh dear! That must be very difficult to understand, I know Nicky used to act so sweet! 

Do you think he's nearing his teenager phase and it's causing him to be naughty? 

I hope he does grow out of it, it must be no fun to be worried for yourself and him all the time!

Let us know how he progresses :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow he and his friend there are so adorable! Sounds like cage territoriality. Try this... Rearrange his cage. I know we hate doing it once we have everything where "we" want it, and the way we think it looks nice, etc. but sometimes changing things up helps to throw them off just enough to curb the urge to protect what is exclusively "his". Is he out of his cage much, on a play stand, another cage, or a different play area regularly? Good luck, cage aggression is a tough one. Keep us posted!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky and I had a behavioral consultation at the vet yesterday. It is presumed that Nicky is going through an age related hormonal phase, you got it Starling Wings, his teenage hormones. It has been suggested that I may want to try separating him from Beau and to begin clicker and target training Nicky. Julie you are right on about rearranging the cage, that was also part of the discussion, I think I will begin with that and see if there is any change. Beau and Nicky are so attached that when one is out of the others sight they start calling for one another. I am too much of a softie, I am not sure about separating them, if they seem distressed I'll cave in and put them back together, I think I need the behavioral training more than Nicky. I've got some reading and training of myself to do before I start the clicker and target training, I want to make sure I know what I am doing so I don't create more confusion for him. This will be an interesting journey for us.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Let us know how things go! I'm glad you know what it is now


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good luck with Nicky! With the target and clicker training, and cage rearranging, I'm thinking with consistency it's got to show some positive results . I hope all goes well when they are separated. Keep us posted!


----------

